# Fragt das buffed-Team!



## xashija (26. Februar 2010)

Nachdem sich bereits Zam und Annette tapfer Euren Fragen gestellt haben ist heute Flo an der Reihe. Ihr wollt wissen, warum Flo so gern gegen WoW wettert? In diesem Beitrag könnt Ihr bis 16 Uhr Eure Fragen an Flo stellen. Bitte habt aber Nachsicht: Wenn die Fragestunde auf reges Interesse stößt, kann sie unter Umständen nicht auf jede Frage eingehen. Wir bitten außerdem um Verständnis, dass Flo aus privaten oder beruflichen Gründen nicht absolut jede Frage beantworten kann. Die Antworten werden voraussichtlich gegen 18 Uhr veröffentlicht. Außerdem könnt Ihr abstimmen, welches Mitglied des buffed-Teams Euch kommende Woche Rede und Antwort stehen soll. Viel Spaß!

Übrigens: Da Bernd diese und nächste Woche verhindert ist, wird seine Fragestunde vorerst verschoben.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Februar 2010)

OT: Ich hab gesehen du magst auch Disturbed. The Sickness is einfach genial!
Zum Thema:
Magst du Katzen?
Was war deine schlimmste Verletzung?
Wirst du von den anderen Admins zu Geburtstagen etc. eingeladen?^^


----------



## Kremlin (26. Februar 2010)

Kannst du Bananen mit deinen Füßen schälen?


----------



## Ares16784 (26. Februar 2010)

wie gehts?
wieso wetterst du so gern gegen WoW? (kopier)
wieso magst du Zwerge so gerne?
woher kommt dargrimm?


----------



## Secretus (26. Februar 2010)

Deine Lieblingsmusik? wirklich wie von #1 behauptet Disturbed? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was war dein erstes Pc-/Onlinespiel?
Könntest du dir vorstellen, doch evtl eine moderatere Haltung zu WoW einzunehmen, es vlt sogar selbst zu spielen?


----------



## Valenzius (26. Februar 2010)

Hast du wirklich was gegen WoW, oder ist das nur Schau? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was für Musik magst du? Wie Zam vielleicht Arch Enemy? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie bist du zu Buffed gekommen?

Magst du Katzen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gefällt dir die Arbeit bei Buffed?


----------



## Serpen (26. Februar 2010)

was machst du genau bei buffed? bist du "nur" volontär oder machst du noch was anderes?

warum greifst du bei shakes&fidget ungefähr 100 ränge unter eurer gilde, gilden an ( wie bei meiner gilde am mittwoch^^)

wann kommen wieder schöne takes zu dol guldur ? würd mich echt freuen...

mfg


----------



## Carcharoth (26. Februar 2010)

Darf ich dir nen 10-Tage-Trial-Account für WoW schenken? *duck und renn*

Welches Buch von Tolkien magst du am liebsten?

Magst du die Filme von Emmerich? *g*


----------



## St0rmstrike (26. Februar 2010)

Warst du schonmal kurz davor, deinen Job bei Buffed hinzuschmeißen?


Hast du manchmal den Drang WoW zu spielen, willst aber dein "Anti-WoW" Image nicht verletzen?


Kannst du ganz schnell 3 mal hintereinander "Der Whiskey Mixer mixt Whiskey an der Whiskeybar" im suff sagen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Dash08 (26. Februar 2010)

Warum hast du mit WoW aufgehört und was hast du damals für eine Klasse gespielt ? =)


----------



## Martel (26. Februar 2010)

Ich möchte einmal danke sagen:

danke das du so WoW fern aus dem 2 teil hälst! 

Frage:

Du spielst HDRO- eher ein haudrauf in allen Gassen, Instanzen, Schlachtzüge etc. oder der gemütliche Zwerg mit seiner Pfeiffe am Haus und 5 gerade sein lassen und Chatten?



Geht dir das gelaber über geplänkel nicht auch langsam auf den Sack ( mir schon gaaanz gewaltig, so schön auch HDRo ist!)


Wenn du ein MMo machen könntest: Welches Setting wäre deine erste Wahl?

Denk mal an Saw 1-4:  Wie würdest du am liebsten einen Forentroll den Garr ausmachen?


----------



## Damokles (26. Februar 2010)

Lohnt es sich Deiner Meinung nach, "Erfahrungsberichte" auch über HdRO zu schreiben?

Nennst Du uns bitte drei Gründe, warum World of Warcraft das bessere Online Rollenspiel ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hanfgurke (26. Februar 2010)

Wenn du ein Insekt wärst, von welchen Tier würdest du die dann verspeisen lassen, und warum?


----------



## meerp (26. Februar 2010)

Wie findest du den Meerp? =P


----------



## creep (26. Februar 2010)

was passiert eigentlich bei dir, wenn man den buddah-bauch reibt ? es gibt da so gerüchte :-P


----------



## Occasus (26. Februar 2010)

Wann gehst du Enrage?
Was würdest du in WoW spielen, wenn man dich zwingt?


----------



## Tikume (26. Februar 2010)

Wenn Du einen Buffed-Mitarbeiter für 2 Wochen mit auf eine einsame Insel nehmen dürftest/müsstest - wer wäre das?


----------



## Asayur (26. Februar 2010)

&#8364;dit: Grad gesehen, die Frage existiert bereits...
Dann eben: 

Folgende Situation: draussen schneit es, die Strassen sind unpassierbar, das Licht flackert, da der Strom langsam knapp wird und jetzt die Frage: welches ist in dieser Situation deine Lieblingsfarbe?
*g*


----------



## Haramann (26. Februar 2010)

Is dir schonmal jdm begegnet,der dich von Buffed gekannt hat, und der dich dann auch angesprochen hat?


----------



## Storyteller (26. Februar 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wenn Du einen Buffed-Mitarbeiter für 2 Wochen mit auf eine einsame Insel nehmen dürftest/müsstest - wer wäre das?



So Flo, jetzt mal keinen falschen Fehler begehen und die richtige Antwort geben. *g*


----------



## Speck-man (26. Februar 2010)

Finde es Klasse wie und was du im Buffedcast redest^^
 1. wie bist du zu buffed gekommen?
2. spielst du noch aion? welcher server?
3. wo is dein spielerhaus in HdRO?
4.was ist dein Lieblingsessen?
5. Könntest du rückwärtslaufend mit einem glas kakao auf dem kopf auswendig die englische nationalhymmne in d-Moll singen, während ein kleinwüchsiger mensch dein hemd/t-shirt anzündet und "alle meine entchen" singt?

Falls das schon mal gefragt wurde tuts mir Leid.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. Februar 2010)

wie viele Stunden am Tag spielst du Herr der Ringe Online? 

Wie viel mal hast du die Herr der Ringe Filme gesehen? 

wann rasierst du dich endlich mal? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *böses lachen*


----------



## Breoal (26. Februar 2010)

Huhu Flo

Was müsste sich ändern, dass du jemals zu WoW zurückkehren würdest? (Könnte auch nach dem Sinn des Lebens fragen^^)

Was wären deine letzten Worte bei buffed.de? (die hoffentlich niemals eintreten!)

Wie findest du die Schweiz? xD


----------



## Fámeless (26. Februar 2010)

Hey Flo *böses lachen*

1) Warum spielst du Lotro und nicht WoW, AoC, War oder Aion ?
2) Was machst du wenn du in die Redaktion kommst ?
3) Warum heißt du Flo ? *schlau guck*
4) Kannst du 100Kg heben während ein kleiner Junge auf deine Schulter sitzt und ein anderer kleiner Junge dich mit einem Paintballshooter beschießt ? 

Mfg Fáme


----------



## xashija (26. Februar 2010)

Ich schließe den Beitrag vorerst, damit Flo in Ruhe die Fragen beantworten kann. Danach wird er für die Umfrage wieder eröffnet.


----------



## Dargrimm (26. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> OT: Ich hab gesehen du magst auch Disturbed. The Sickness is einfach genial!



Huch, wo hast du denn das gesehen? Ich kenn die nicht mal &#61514;



> Magst du Katzen?


Ja, mit Senf schmeckt alles. Im Ernst: Katzen sind richtig cool, ich mag es wenn Tiere stolz sind und einen eigenen, festen Willen haben. Wir hatten 19 Jahre lang einen dicken grauen Perser-Kater, der hat rund 23 Stunden am Tag geschlafen und eine halbe Stunde gefuttert. Ich habe ihn immer beneidet. Mittlerweile habe ich leider eine Katzenallergie, so dass ich die Fellknäuel lieber aus der Ferne betrachte. 



> Was war deine schlimmste Verletzung?



Meine mörderische Mutter hat mir das Handgelenk gebrochen! Das war so: Klein-Flo spielt mit Freunden in der Haus-Einfahrt, versucht eine Mauer raufzuhüpfen. Fällt natürlich rückwärts wieder runter und stützt sich mit einer Hand ab – schon ist sie angeknackst. Sekunden später düst Mutti mit dem Auto um die Ecke, fährt das Kind fast platt. Wütend kommt sie raus, schimpft, warum das blöde Balg denn mitten in der Einfahrt sitzt und packt es an der entgegengehaltenen Hand und zieht kräftig daran – da war sie gebrochen. Die Geschichte erzähle ich im Familienkreis immer  rund drei bis vier Wochen vor Weihnachten, das gibt einen wunderbaren Bonus auf Geschenke &#61514; 



> Wirst du von den anderen Admins zu Geburtstagen etc. eingeladen?^^



Von Olli verdächtig oft zu seinem 25gsten Geburtstag. 
Aber auch bei ein paar anderen buffies war ich schon zu Gast. Die Kollegen sind alle so höflich &#61514; 




Kremlin schrieb:


> Kannst du Bananen mit deinen Füßen schälen?



Ich bin schon froh wenn ich die verflixten Dinger mit meinem Akkuschrauber, dem Breitschwert aus dem Wohnzimmer und der elektrischen Zahnbürste irgendwie von der harten Schale befreien kann. Aber das dann noch mit den Füßen? Keinesfalls, da muss ich wohl mal trainieren. Wenn ich es geschafft hab, siehst du mich samstagabends bei Thomas Gottschalk. 




Ares16784 schrieb:


> wie gehts?


Freitagabends? Blendend, es ist Wochenende!  



> wieso wetterst du so gern gegen WoW? (kopier)



Das liegt an meiner durch und durch dunklen Seele. 



> wieso magst du Zwerge so gerne?


Durch die Bank gelten Zwerge als die Frohnaturen im Fantasy-Bereich. Sie sind Gesellig, trinken gern Bier, deuten Bärte und Bäuche als Status-Symbole, gelten als geradlinig und einfach. Ihnen bedeuten Werte wie Freundschaft und Standhaftigkeit viel. All das ist aber nichts im Vergleich zum Killer-Argument schlechthin: Sie sind genauso dickköpfig und starrsinnig wie ich. 



> woher kommt dargrimm?



Aus dem Amboßgebirge. Dargrimm Feuerbart, Absolvent der Drachenkampfschule in Xorlosch, ist mein langjähriger DSA-Charakter gewesen. Den Namen habe ich aus einem Uralten Warhammer-Spiel: „Im Schatten der gehörnten Ratte.“ Da trifft man auf zwergische NPCs, irgendeiner hieß Firebeard, ein anderer Dargrimm (Oder Ogrimm und ich habs abgewandelt, ist zu lang her, um mich genau zu erinnern). 




Secretus schrieb:


> Deine Lieblingsmusik? wirklich wie von #1 behauptet Disturbed?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nö, hab mich auch gewundert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich mag so vieles und so vieles nicht, mich da auf eine Band festzulegen fällt schwer. Dauerbrenner sind Red Hot Chili Peppers, Wise Guys, Beethoven und Nightwish. Gern auch was älteres von Genesis oder den Beatles und diverse Songs von Elvis Presley. Ein richtiger Musik-Fan bin ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## Dargrimm (26. Februar 2010)

> Was war dein erstes Pc-/Onlinespiel?



X-Wing, Ultima Underworld und Dune eins (saugutes Adventure, Sandwürmer reiten &#8211; WO bleibt das Dune-MMO?) waren der Grund für den Umstieg. Vorher hatte ich allerdings einen Commodore Amiga 500 &#8211; da hatte ich so geile Teile wie Patrizier &#8211; hab heut noch einen Ohrwurm von der Titelmelodie &#8211; und Siedler. Erstes Rollenspiel war Eye of the Beholder, viel mehr als dunkle Erinnerungen hab ich aber nicht mehr. 
Mein erstes Online-Spiel war Command & Conquer 1 mit meinem 28k-Modem (das waren die, die so biepen). Ich habe damals gegen einen etwa 30 Jahre alten Mann aus Amerika gespielt, das dauerte rund 25 Minuten, dann brach die Verbindung ab. Hat mehrere D-Mark Telefonrechnung gekostet.
Das erste MMORPG war DAoC, da hatte ich einen Paladin. Meine Gilde war die &#8222;Eiserne Bruderschaft&#8220;, Server weiss ich nicht mehr. Highlight war immer, wenn ich mitten in den RvR-Gefechten eingeschlafen bin.




> Könntest du dir vorstellen, doch evtl eine moderatere Haltung zu WoW einzunehmen, es vlt sogar selbst zu spielen?



Moderate Haltung: Niemals! Selbst spielen: Ich habe die Beta sowie von Februar 2005 bis Oktober wie ein Irrer gezockt. 14-18 Stunden am Tag teilweise. Hat mich zwei volle Semester gekostet und den Zorn vieler meiner Freunde auf mich gezogen. Dann traf ich ein Mädchen, das war deutlich interessanter &#61514; Die Fand das Spiel &#8222;blöd&#8220;. Damit war die Sache erledigt. Zwei Wochen Später hab ich mich nochmal eingeloggt, aber irgendwas war anders. Ich habe meinen Gildenleiter-Posten abgegeben, mich von allen Verabschiedet und seitdem nur ein einziges Mal wieder gespielt &#8211; da war ich schon bei buffed. Mein Offensiver-Zwergenkrieger Dargrimm steht auf dem Server Arthas direkt hinter dem dunklen Portal in der Scherbenwelt. Ich lief hindurch, ich schaute nach links, ich schaute nach rechts und schrieb folgenden Satz in den allgemeinen Chat: &#8222;Ist das ätzend hier.&#8220; Anleihen zu den Madagaskar-Pinguinen am Nordpol sind reiner Zufall.



Valenzius schrieb:


> Hast du wirklich was gegen WoW, oder ist das nur Schau?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Heute Morgen mit dem Auto. 
Ich war erst Praktikant bei der PC Games, dann freier Autor fürs buffed-Magazin dann rief mich Olli an, ich stellte mich kurz vor und Heinrich hat mich eingestellt. Fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Gefällt dir die Arbeit bei Buffed?



Oh ja, besonders zwischen Freitag und Sonntag. Im Ernst: Ja, sonst wär ich nicht hier. Ich habe mich gegen einen sicheren und lukrativen Job entschieden, weil ich möglichst viel Spaß im Leben haben möchte. 





Serpen schrieb:


> was machst du genau bei buffed? bist du "nur" volontär oder machst du noch was anderes?


Volo bin ich seit Oktober 09 nicht mehr. Jetzt bin ich &#8222;nur noch&#8220; Redakteur und schreibe für das Magazin über diverse Themen. 



> warum greifst du bei shakes&fidget ungefähr 100 ränge unter eurer gilde, gilden an ( wie bei meiner gilde am mittwoch^^)



Ihr wart so billig! Lies mal mein Profil in S&F 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wer will schon verlieren? Und Fair Play? Haha, nö. 



> wann kommen wieder schöne takes zu dol guldur ? würd mich echt freuen...



Joa... sobald ich meinen Zwergenpopo mal wieder hochbekomme und mich aufraffe. Ich muss gestehen: Instanzen langweilen mich derzeit total. Liebe Sippe: Es tut mir leid. Andererseits, ohne mich als Tank habt Ihr es eh leichter ;=)



> Magst du eigentlich die Filme von Emmerich?



Teilweise. Patriot mag ich, weil ich auf so Historienschinken stehe. Godzilla fand ich prima, auch wenn mich viele dafür steinigen. Und Independence Day war damals zumindest sehr cool, Will Smith ist suppa. Die neueren Katastrophenfilme sind so lala; Stargate mochte ich schon damals nicht. Und diesen einen mit den Steinzeitmenschen (10.000 BC?) hab ich nicht mal gesehen.


----------



## TheEwanie (26. Februar 2010)

Piep?....First after Blue xD
Öhhh...ich hab dann mal für Björn abgestimmt.


----------



## Dargrimm (26. Februar 2010)

St0rmstrike schrieb:


> Warst du schonmal kurz davor, deinen Job bei Buffed hinzuschmeißen?



Eigentlich nicht, nein. Sicher gibt es auch Augenblicke, wo man sich ärgert oder man arg gestresst ist, aber dann denkt nur kurz daran, wie viel cooler man es doch hat als in manch anderen, deutlich härteren Jobs. 



> Hast du manchmal den Drang WoW zu spielen, willst aber dein "Anti-WoW" Image nicht verletzen?



Genauso oft, wie den Drang, Rosenkohl zu essen. Ich hasse Rosenkohl. Aber der ist wenigstens noch gesund! 



> Kannst du ganz schnell 3 mal hintereinander "Der Whiskey Mixer mixt Whiskey an der Whiskeybar" im suff sagen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das schaff ich nicht mal nüchtern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Dash08 schrieb:


> Warum hast du mit WoW aufgehört und was hast du damals für eine Klasse gespielt ? =)



Siehe oben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Martel schrieb:


> Du spielst HDRO- eher ein haudrauf in allen Gassen, Instanzen, Schlachtzüge etc. oder der gemütliche Zwerg mit seiner Pfeiffe am Haus und 5 gerade sein lassen und Chatten?



Je nach Situation. Sobald ein neuer Patch rauskommt, will ich alles sehen. Aber einmal reicht mir in der Regel. Dutzende Male dasselbe machen ist schon öde. Auch die Scharmützel nutzen sich ab, geb ich dir Recht. Hoffentlich kommen bald mal neue (nur eins mit Buch 1…*grummel*). Mein Haus ist in der Tat recht gemütlich.



> Wenn du ein MMo machen könntest: Welches Setting wäre deine erste Wahl?



Das ist leicht: Das Schwarze Auge. Ich liebe diese Spielwelt. Platz 2: Dune der Wüstenplanet. Platz 3: Die Schlümpfe! Die rocken einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Damokles schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich Deiner Meinung nach, "Erfahrungsberichte" auch über HdRO zu schreiben?



Lohnen? Nein. So schade es ist, denn ich liebe das Spiel. 



> Nennst Du uns bitte drei Gründe, warum World of Warcraft das bessere Online Rollenspiel ist?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nachdem mich die Redaktion *freundlich gebeten* hat, gebe ich vollkommen freiwillig folgende Antworten.
*Aua* „Nein, nicht mehr hauen, Kollegen, na gut ich sags ja schon: 

1. Annette spielt es. 
2. Die Grafik ist viel *Auaaaaaa* schöner als bei allen anderen Spielen. 
3. Susanne spielt es. (Oh Gott, diese Schmerzen – wenn das jemand liest: Ruft die Polizei, oder noch besser die Gamemaster!)


----------



## Dargrimm (26. Februar 2010)

Hanfgurke schrieb:


> Wenn du ein Insekt wärst, von welchen Tier würdest du die dann verspeisen lassen, und warum?



Als Ameise von einem Ameisenbär. Das gehört sich halt so. 




meerp schrieb:


> Wie findest du den Meerp? =P



Wir Admins haben eine User-Such-Funktion. Ist ganz leicht. 




creep schrieb:


> was passiert eigentlich bei dir, wenn man den buddah-bauch reibt ? es gibt da so gerüchte :-P



Erst hat man vier Wochen lang pures Glück. Danach hat man noch mehr Glück: Der eigene WoW-Charakter wird gelöscht. Schlimmer wird es in der Folge: Männer werden impotent. Wie gut, dass NIEMAND meinen Bauch streicheln würde, außer ein paar bekloppter Praktis. 



Occasus schrieb:


> Wann gehst du Enrage?



Alle 15 Minuten. 



> Was würdest du in WoW spielen, wenn man dich zwingt?



Eine kleine Katze in Goldshire 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Tikume schrieb:


> Wenn Du einen Buffed-Mitarbeiter für 2 Wochen mit auf eine einsame Insel nehmen dürftest/müsstest - wer wäre das?



Uiuiui. DAS ist eine schwere Frage. Im Bikini: Susanne oder Annette, zur Not noch Zam. Ohne Bikini: Höchstens Susanne oder Annette 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Fernab aller Bikini-Fragen: Den Olli. (Der sitzt grade neben mir, wenn ich was anderes sage krieg ich wieder Haue).



Asayur schrieb:


> Folgende Situation: draussen schneit es, die Strassen sind unpassierbar, das Licht flackert, da der Strom langsam knapp wird und jetzt die Frage: welches ist in dieser Situation deine Lieblingsfarbe?
> *g*



Gelb. Nein, falsch Blau&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh!



Haramann schrieb:


> Is dir schonmal jdm begegnet,der dich von Buffed gekannt hat, und der dich dann auch angesprochen hat?



Ja, schon häufiger. Im Zug nach Wien mal drei Jungs, die waren erst sehr zurückhaltend, danach wollten sie ein Foto machen.
Dann noch mal jemand in meiner Heimat Bonn, mitten aufm Markt, ob ich nicht der von buffed wäre, der immer über WoW schimpft. Als ich sagte "ja" meinte er nur "achso" und ging weg.
Und dann in Fürth im Supermarkt: Ein Mann zu seiner Freundin - "Hey schau mal, das ist doch der von buffed" Und sie darauf nur "Wer?".

Dazu kommen noch dutzende Male auf diversen Messen wie der RPC oder der RingCon. Da lauf ich aber auch im buffedShirt rum, ist also keine große Überrschung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Februar 2010)

Mit Disturbed hab ich eigentlich xashija gemeint XD. Naja, ich drücke mich wohl zu 2deutig aus. Aber schon cool, wie ich manche verwirrt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Dargrimm (26. Februar 2010)

Speck-man schrieb:


> 2. spielst du noch aion? welcher server?


Nein, nicht mehr. Zu viel Levelei. Bald muss ich aber sicher wieder.



> 3. wo is dein spielerhaus in HdRO?



Menschensiedlung; bei den Zwergen wars so düster und außerdem hab ich 2 Freunde als Nachbarn. 




> 4.was ist dein Lieblingsessen?


Schnitzel :=)



> 5. Könntest du rückwärtslaufend mit einem glas kakao auf dem kopf auswendig die englische nationalhymmne in d-Moll singen, während ein kleinwüchsiger mensch dein hemd/t-shirt anzündet und "alle meine entchen" singt?



Wir proben das mal ein. Sobald es klappt zeigen wir es in der buffed-Show. Die englische Hymne krieg ich schon mal hin.



Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> wie viele Stunden am Tag spielst du Herr der Ringe Online?


Zur Zeit? Ehrlich: Gar nicht. Sobald wieder ein Addon näher rückt, häufig. Oft dann viele, viele Stunden an den Wochenenden, innerhalb der Woche vielleicht abends mal 2-3. 



> Wie viel mal hast du die Herr der Ringe Filme gesehen?



Ein knappes dutzend Mal schätz ich. 



> wann rasierst du dich endlich mal?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn ich verheiratet bin, Deutschland Weltmeister wird oder sie die WoW-Server abschalten.


----------



## Dargrimm (26. Februar 2010)

Fámeless schrieb:


> Hey Flo *böses lachen*
> 
> 1) Warum spielst du Lotro und nicht WoW, AoC, War oder Aion ?



Lotro macht einfach am meisten Spaß.



> 2) Was machst du wenn du in die Redaktion kommst?



Vorbildlich anfangen loszuarbeiten, bist die Tastatur glüht. Ja, Chef, jeden Tag!  



> 3) Warum heißt du Flo ? *schlau guck*



Damals im Krankenhaus Anno Domini 1981: Krankenschwester zu Mama: "Wie soll das Biest heißen?" Mutter: "Thorsten!" Die Krankenschwester darauf: &#8222;Och nein, da hatten wir die Woche schon sieben.&#8220; Dann Mutti: &#8222;Na gut, dann eben Florian.&#8220;



> 4) Kannst du 100Kg heben während ein kleiner Junge auf deine Schulter sitzt und ein anderer kleiner Junge dich mit einem Paintballshooter beschießt ?



Ich kann die 100 KG auch so nicht heben, die kleinen Jungs mit Paintballshootern machen es da sicher nicht leichter. Ihr kommt aber auch auf Ideen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe, damit sind die dringensdten Fragen beantwortet und Ihr hattet etwas zum Schmunzeln. Ich wünsche Allseits ein schönes Wochenende und möchte zu bedenken geben: Der Olli guckt schon voll traurig, weil er so wenig Stimmen hat - ändert das! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele Grüße und bis bald auf buffed.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kief (26. Februar 2010)

Treibst du in deiner Freizeit Sport?


----------



## creep (26. Februar 2010)

Dargrimm schrieb:


> Wenn ich verheiratet bin, Deutschland Weltmeister wird oder sie die WoW-Server abschalten.



word !


----------



## Dargrimm (27. Februar 2010)

Ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Anfang Juli wirds also das erste mal spannend. Dann werden wir Weltmeister!!!!!!!!! 

Es seit denn in den nächsten paar Tagen ruft noch eine heiratswillige Schönheit an, dann ist der Bart natürlich vorher ab .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bullzyi (27. Februar 2010)

wenn ich mir den Gesicht anschaue... du könntest du mir auf der Straße entgegen kommen und ich weiß das der Kerl mehr als sein halbes Leben vor dem Computer verbracht hat... Leute strahlen das irgendwie aus durch ihr Gesicht. Und du strahlst verdammt viel davon aus. Vielleicht mobbing, lange keine Freundin mit flucht in die virtuelle Welt und jetzt bei der buffed Redaktion ... wie gesagt das ist gar nicht beleidigend gemeint. Kann ja sein das du 10 Jahre um die Welt gedüsst bist 300 Konzerte gegeben hast und dabei 600 Groupis vernascht hast.


----------



## Schlaubel (27. Februar 2010)

Darf ich dir sanft über den oberschenkel streicheln?


----------



## Boddakiller (28. Februar 2010)

W T F !

Ich hab deinen Satz im Allgemeinen chat gesehen... ich hab geschrieben: "Dann geh doch" ...
hätte nicht gedacht das dus es wirklich machst D;
wusste auch garnicht das du auf Arthas warst.

naja ich finde jeder hat seine Meinung und das ist OK!

MfG


----------



## Kaffeefilter (28. Februar 2010)

Hi Flo,

ich weiß die offizielle Fragestunde ist rum, aber mir brennt da doch noch was auf der Seele. 

Ich finde sowohl deine Stimme als auch deinen Humor klasse. Außerdem bin ich ein riesen Hörbuchfan. Hast du mal dran gedacht ein Hörbuch / Hörspiel einzusprechen? Oder einen Comic zu synchronisieren? 
Ich finde das würde voll zu dir passen und das Ergebnis wäre bestimmt auch toll.

Danke schon mal.

Gruß


----------



## Damokles (28. Februar 2010)

Kaffeefilter schrieb:


> Hi Flo,
> 
> ich weiß die offizielle Fragestunde ist rum, aber mir brennt da doch noch was auf der Seele.
> 
> ...



Da kann ich mich nur anschliessen! Flos Stimme ist markant. Sie hat was...
...komödiantisches. Ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, das diese Stimme in einen Zeichentrickfilm passt.
Wenn Patrick Star einen Bruder hätte, wär Flo ideal besetzt!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (28. Februar 2010)

wie immer zu spaet -.-+


EIN DSA SPIELER OMG !111elf


----------



## Scroll01 (3. April 2010)

Nun könntet ihr uns mal das komplette Buffed Studio zeigen??
und wo bekommt man diese Pap aufsteller her von WoW und so xD


----------



## Exitorz (5. April 2010)

Hast du Flöhe?
Wie viele chars in wow hast du auf 80?
Freust du dich auf Zwergen abwechslung bei den schamanen (vorher gabs nur alienkuh)?
Kennst du TFK (->sig.)?
Wie findest den Song "Strom" von da Totn Hosen?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. April 2010)

/reported
Werbung für Privatserver sind verboten -.-


----------



## Exitorz (5. April 2010)

Wenn ich s gewusst hätte... Egal


----------



## Scroll01 (6. April 2010)

Ich glaube jeder weiß das man auf Buffed keine werbung für Privatserver machen darf den wir sind Offi zocker und die Zeitschrift ist auch nur für Offi eigestellt sprich das leute vom offi neues erfahren


----------



## Son of Arthus (6. April 2010)

Hi. 
Ich hab mal ne Frage zu euren Angeboten, also zu dem Artikel, wo die Spiele günstig bei Amazon.de angeboten werden.

Sind das wirklich die Spiele, die man im ganz normalen einzelhandel kaufen kann? speziell bezogen auf GTA4 und CoD: MW2?

Bitte um schnelle Antwort!

Mfg Son of Arthus


----------

